# Sub needed - Montgomery County, MD



## snowescape

I need at least one more truck with plow on large Federal Government lots in Rockville. This will be a full time operation. Once you check in to the site and go through security, they we would would like for you to stay there for security purposes unless absolutley necessary. Please call if interested. 301-980-7334.


----------



## matts lawn care

I don't have a plow truck but am looking to operate one if you have any openings. 443-745-8004


----------



## CaptainSmokey

called and left you a message


----------



## salopez

matt we have you full time in columbia buddy...you won't have time to drive to rockville, and craig...I have plenty of work for you and your buddy with the skid.


----------



## CaptainSmokey

salopez;930199 said:


> matt we have you full time in columbia buddy...you won't have time to drive to rockville, and craig...I have plenty of work for you and your buddy with the skid.


hey ck you pm box


----------



## Precision Lawn

*plow*

Matt

Is your truck four wheel drive

If so we maybe able to work something out to put a plow on your truck


----------



## FD39901

do any of you need another driver,I plowed for two years with charles county roads using my own truck if so call me 301-536-5855 and leave a message.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

Just spoke to you on the phone. I'll be back in touch with you Friday to see how the storm is shaping up.


----------



## chris694205

i got 2 trucks here.. could possibly drive down


----------



## FD39901

I also have a cdl.


----------

